# Lesson relearned



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I was down in the shop this evening.
Kept dropping things,

Put the wrong bearings on the mandrel.
Didn't check and put the pen blank on the wrong end.

Nothing big.

Took an old pen apart. The bar's end was sort of mangled from hitting it with the hammer.

I went to the disk sander to smooth it out. WHAM. Caught the bar and flung it around the shop.
Lot's of noise.

Fortunately nothing animate (like me) was hit.

The third time I dropped something I knew I should have quit for the night.
"But I wasn't working with machines!"

So, when your inner voice tells you to quit, listen.

Lee


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

That is a lesson we all have to relearn from time to time. Glad you are ok.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep, that might have been when I said, enough for today.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like Mr. Been in the work shop)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

glad you listened and put things down. 
there are days to work and days to relax. Hope you are back on the "work mode" soon.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Good one Lee. Yes I agree…when nasty things start to happen its time to switch the lights off and do something else.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A little sleep also helps. that where I'm going as it's now 12:45


----------



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree Lee - I feel it is much better to take a break for the evening when I am tired and have an attack of clumsiness that does not seem to go away… *Better to be Safe, than Sorry !*


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's one of my rules of thumb. If I find that I really don't feel like going to the shop… you know… it almost feels like it would be a chore to go there… I don't force myself to go. Too many things can happen. I know this from experience. A couple of years ago I almost lost a finger on my jointer on a day when I was feeling like this.

-Bobby


----------

